# Joggers nipple...



## contadino (20 Jan 2020)

I've developed Joggers Nipple using the treadmill at the gym, and was wondering whether chamois cream might help prevent it in future? I think it's because I'm sweatier indoors than when I'm running outdoors. It works wonders on my arse but thought I'd check before using it elsewhere. I'm a bloke, FWIW.

Thanks.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (20 Jan 2020)

Cream doesn't help, unless you can slather it on so that it reduces the friction. You'll see that's not practical. Stick on one of those small pimple plasters you find in an Elastoplaster box on the nipple/s.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Jan 2020)

Tassels?


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2020)

You need one of those man bra things that all the footballers seem to be wearing these days  (wtf...apparently it holds some GPS device to measure stuff)


----------



## Mark pallister (20 Jan 2020)

I just bought a roll of surgical tape ,it comes off without to much pain


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> I just bought a roll of surgical tape ,it comes off without to much pain


Wuss, use duct tape like any real man calling @Drago


----------



## Mark pallister (20 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Wuss, use duct tape like any real man calling @Drago


Gorilla tape 😲😢


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> You need one of those man bra things that all the footballers seem to be wearing these days  (wtf...apparently it holds some GPS device to measure stuff)


I know there is some micky taken out of football players for not being the brightest bunch, but surely even they can't get lost on a football pitch, you would have also thought that the crowd would tell them if they are running the wrong way.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2020)

Sorry @contadino for going offtopic quick Google brings up


Apply a waterproof adhesive bandage, or surgical tape over each nipple before exercise to act as a barrier between skin and cloth.
Don’t use a large, loose-fitting T-shirt during exercise.
Apply an anti-chafing balm or petroleum jelly prior to exercise on your nipples
if you’re a woman, you should wear a soft fibre and seamless bra
men should wear tops made from soft material
Wear a sports bra, shimmel, compression vest, or some variety of chest binding clothing.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Jan 2020)

I just wear a compression top, very simple.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2020)

Compression top for the win


----------



## roadrash (20 Jan 2020)

Some times the simple solutions work best...…….don't jog 








or wear a compression top


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Apply an anti-chafing balm or petroleum jelly prior to exercise on your nipples


There's your answer, stop exercising on your nipples.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> There's your answer, stop exercising on your nipples.


I'd rather somebody else, stop, sop , stop, it's a family forum


----------



## presta (20 Jan 2020)

I've never had joggers nipples, I usually use DT Swiss.


----------



## contadino (20 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> )
> 
> Apply an anti-chafing balm or petroleum jelly prior to exercise on your nipple



Well that was what got me thinking... Isn't chamois cream an anti-chaffing balm?

I'll give surgical tape a shot, although I have a fair bit of hair around my nips... for now.


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2020)

contadino said:


> Well that was what got me thinking... Isn't chamois cream an anti-chaffing balm?
> 
> I'll give surgical tape a shot, although I have a fair bit of hair around my nips... for now.



Get non waterproof stuff and soak it off in post gym shower


----------



## sleuthey (20 Jan 2020)

I distinctively remember the below chap using Vaseline.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jan 2020)

saw an article about this , properly fitting tops was the answer much like tight fitting shorts to reduce friction you need the right top to stop friction, short term =plasters


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2020)

I found using the right top and chamois creme works best.
Avoid nylon , soft cotton is good


----------



## Beebo (21 Jan 2020)

Waterproof plasters, trimmed to size, worked for me when marathon training.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2020)

Look on the bright side. You'll always have somewhere to hang a wet donkey jacket.


----------



## DRHysted (21 Jan 2020)

I use one of two products,
Body glide anti chafe balm
Or 
Sport shield 

Sport shield is slightly better but isn’t widely stocked, Body glide is sold by Wiggle so easy to get in a rush.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jan 2020)

Only had it a couple of times
Both were when it was very hot. but breezy
The sweat evaporated quickly, leaving salts, & with the rubbing from a 'technical t-shirt' (iel polypropelene, or whatever they are)


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> I just bought a roll of surgical tape ,it comes off without to much pain


For the hairier forum nipple tapers, this advice could be useful!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (25 Jan 2020)

A few years ago I was providing mechanical support and first aid cover at a sportive event. The only 1st aid job for me was a severe case of bilateral joggers (cyclist's) nipple.
The poor sufferer had improvised and torn two small patches from his Mars bar wrapper and glued them to his sore protuberances with caramel and then cycled very gingerly until he got to me. I gave him a wet wipe and 2 tiny round injection plasters which are perfect for nipple friction disorders.


----------

